

Digg launches Newswire - abraham
http://digg.com/newswire

======
lethain
For a bit more context behind what we've done here, we also have a blog post
at [http://about.digg.com/blog/sifting-for-diamonds-with-the-
dig...](http://about.digg.com/blog/sifting-for-diamonds-with-the-digg-
newswire) .

I know a few of us read HN as well, and would be glad to answer any questions
on the Newswire product or implementation (in brief: Redis).

~~~
nicksergeant
All due respect, I couldn't gather from <http://digg.com/newswire> what
exactly Newswire is / does / is different from. You can't rely on a blog post
to explain a site feature.

------
abcd_f
Looked at the link, and what do you know "Top N things something" is on the
third spot of apparently notable news feed. I appreciate digg's efforts to
stay relevant, but I'm sorry, this is not a _news_ wire.

------
suking
I hope their user enjoys it. ;-).

------
u48998
Give me something that opens my eyes.

All I see at the site is: "beautiful goat", "measuring beard", "10 year old
hot model". That's a crap as one can get!.

